# Beretta 21A wood grip medallions?



## apsanchezs (Mar 30, 2011)

I would appreciate you to let me know where can I buy Medallions (one or the set of two) for my Beretta 21A Grips. I lost one medallion. Please let me know. With kind regards.


----------



## MadMac (May 19, 2011)

I have 1 medallion if you want it ..


----------



## MadMac (May 19, 2011)

I have 1 medallion if you want it email me at [email protected]


----------

